# Eclipse - Maximale Zeilenzahl der Konsole



## mephi (11. Jun 2008)

Hi,

gibt es in Eclipse eine Möglichkeit die maximale Anzahl von Zeilen in der Konsole zu erhöhen? Bei ca 1500 Zeilen schneidet die mir immer das was oben steht ab...


----------



## Gast (11. Jun 2008)

starte irgendwas, was die konsole benutzt, danach kannste rechtsklick in die konsole machen und bei preferences den buffer höher einstellen.


----------



## mephi (11. Jun 2008)

vielen dank


----------

